# Best Homemade Tools >  Just finished my slip-roll...

## Jim In Idaho

I've spent most of my time, for the last 3 weeks building this 24" slip roll. Modelled on Vince Gingery's design, but with 2" heavy-wall tubes, with solid ends, and 3/4" bearings rather than 1/2". Should easily handle 16 ga. material, and probably 14ga. I made a few other improvements, also.




Jim

----------

Andyt (Jun 16, 2018),

baja (Apr 3, 2021),

big o (Feb 20, 2018),

bobs409 (Jul 1, 2018),

Duke_of_URL (Apr 11, 2019),

GedB (Oct 4, 2019),

jackman (Jan 24, 2018),

Jon (Nov 25, 2015),

kbalch (Nov 25, 2015),

Kevic (Jun 16, 2018),

lanemfg (Oct 24, 2016),

mwmkravchenko (Jan 24, 2018),

NortonDommi (Jan 27, 2018),

Paul Jones (Nov 25, 2015),

PJs (Nov 26, 2015),

Rangi (Jun 17, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Apr 4, 2021),

TROEHL (Apr 24, 2019),

Tuomas (Dec 2, 2018)

----------


## Paul Jones

Jim,
Great job and very well made and finished. I like finishing touches with the blued parts.
Paul

----------


## Jim In Idaho

Many thanks, Paul. I still need to paint it, but it's too cold in the shop...might have to wait until spring, unless we get a heat wave (fat chance)....LOL
Jim

----------

PJs (Jan 23, 2017)

----------


## Captainleeward

JIM tHAT IS A SWEET BUILD AND IT LOOKS PERFECT TO MY EYE GREAT JOB.. BE PROUD...:o)

----------


## Jim In Idaho

Many thanks, Captain Ward. It will work fine for my purposes. The finish on the rollers could be better. I turned the OD to be concentric with the ID. I was using a lathe dog that was too big for the job, and I finally figured out it was so out-of-balance, it was screwing up the finish. However, it'll work OK....just a bit ugly...Ha!
Jim

----------

PJs (Jan 23, 2017)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Jim! We've added your Slip Roller to our Metalworking category, as well as to your builder page: Jim In Idaho's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:












Slip Roller
 by Jim In Idaho

tags: slip roller

----------

Duke_of_URL (Apr 11, 2019)

----------


## PJs

Beautiful work Jim! The support arms are a piece of art and the fit an finish are eye candy.  :Cool:  I couldn't imaging 14GA would be any problem at all. Thanks for sharing a great project! ~PJ

----------

Jim In Idaho (Nov 26, 2015)

----------


## MetalDesigner

Well Done!!

----------

Jim In Idaho (Nov 26, 2015)

----------


## Cruizer67

Any chance you have plans ?? Great job

----------


## Jim In Idaho

I did draw up the endplates, and would be happy to send that after I convert it to a PDF file. I'd probably need your email addy, but might be able to post it here...not sure on that. I'll get back on later today. These rollers are fairly simple to build...just takes lots of machining time. I also have Vince Gingery's book, and would sell that for $20.00, shipped, if anybody is interested.
Jim

----------

PJs (Jan 23, 2017)

----------


## Cruizer67

I believe i will take that book. Will pm you

----------


## Jon

Hi Jim,

Great build! The fit and finish won us over. Your Slip Roller is the 'Tool of the Week'!

You'll be receiving one of our official HomemadeTools.net T-shirts:




Just let me have your details via PM (size, color choice, and mailing address) and we'll get things processed directly.

Congrats!

Jon

----------

Jim In Idaho (Nov 27, 2015)

----------


## Jim In Idaho

Wow....to say I'm humbled would be massive understatement. I'm also very appreciative, Jon. I wear a large, and just pick the color you have the most of.....I'm not at all picky at all.
Jim Nelson
*
Blackfoot, ID 83221
Jim

----------


## Jon

Great, I'll get that sent. BTW I just edited out your address from your post. Feel free to re-insert it if you don't mind, but you might see some homemade tool builders show up on your doorstep requesting those plans!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Jim In Idaho

Thanks again, Jon. I got the endplate plans finished...they're not perfect, but pretty good. If anybody wants a set, just PM your email address, and I'll send them along. They're in PDF format, so you can zoom into any portion to get good detail. Of course, I'll be happy to answer any questions, too.
Jim

----------

hook86 (Feb 7, 2016),

kymetro9999 (Dec 10, 2015),

Paul Jones (Nov 27, 2015),

PJs (Jan 30, 2017)

----------


## captaion0bvious

did you end up with the plans for the end plates?

----------


## Jim In Idaho

Yes...I drew up some plans.
Jim

----------


## linkwilliams

Hi Jim, Great looking bulid. If you still have the book for sale and the drawings for you bulid i would be interested. 
Cheers, Link.

----------


## Firenice

wow that is awesome great work Jim you must be very proud.... Beautiful piece

----------


## Jim In Idaho

> Hi Jim, Great looking bulid. If you still have the book for sale and the drawings for you bulid i would be interested. 
> Cheers, Link.



 Many thanks for the kind words. The book isn't mine....it's for sale by the site. If you PM me your email address, I'll be happy to send you the plans for the endplates.
Jim

----------


## Jim In Idaho

> wow that is awesome great work Jim you must be very proud.... Beautiful piece



Thanks you! Anybody that wants the endplate plans just needs to PM me their email addy, and I'll be happy to send the plans.
Jim

----------


## Texf1

Very nice. It looks very similar to the one I used in the military. Very good job. Can't wait to see it painted.

----------


## hardtail69

> Thanks again, Jon. I got the endplate plans finished...they're not perfect, but pretty good. If anybody wants a set, just PM your email address, and I'll send them along. They're in PDF format, so you can zoom into any portion to get good detail. Of course, I'll be happy to answer any questions, too.
> Jim



i would love plans for the slip roller . Hilljackfab@aol.com thank you

----------


## Ironduke

Hello my email is: ironduke66@hotmail.com
Thank you, you did a great job on the build. I will appreciate the plans!

----------


## mbalsup

Jim, could you please send me the pdf files for your slip roll machine. Thanks. mbalsup@gmail.com

----------


## Senior Tarantes

Hello Jim,

Could you please send me your end plate PDFs. In the market for a slip roll and contemplating building one. 

George

----------


## Senior Tarantes

Guess you may need my email as well. Allofus@flyingms.net

----------


## Jon

This may also help for slip roller ideas: Homemade Tools: slip roller - HomemadeTools.net

----------


## Nick Jonkman

> I did draw up the endplates, and would be happy to send that after I convert it to a PDF file. I'd probably need your email addy, but might be able to post it here...not sure on that. I'll get back on later today. These rollers are fairly simple to build...just takes lots of machining time. I also have Vince Gingery's book, and would sell that for $20.00, shipped, if anybody is interested.
> Jim



Hi Jim
I would love to get a copy of the endplate drawings. That really looks great to me. njonkman@xcelco.on.ca
Nick

----------

